# What kind of fish could go in a 20 gallon?



## MCKP (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a 75 with Malawi and would like to make more out of my 20 gallon then the sad guppy tank it is now(only have 3 guppies left LOL) I have someone who wants them.

I want something very colorful. It is okay if they will need a bigger tank because at some point, probably next year we are going to get a corner tank, more than likely a 55.

So what would be good choices in a 20 gallon for at least a year, and is pretty colorful??

30x12x12 is the dimensions of the tank....

I have posted this in the other forums(S. American, Tanganyika, and other lakes) to see what best fits.

Thanks for everyones help!


----------



## Flint001 (Aug 30, 2009)

20 Gal is great for German Blue Rams, My LFS has some electric blue rams that are very pretty. I have a 20 gal for a pair of them and they seem to do just fine.


----------

